# The new wave in furniture replacing pallet upcycling



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd bring everybody up to speed with the new a·vant-garde style of woodworking, which I'm sure will be replacing the use of pallet wood.
While browsing web sites dedicated to antiques & furniture for inspiration, I came across this new style of furniture that I'm sure all will be able to make, beginners & seasoned woodworkers alike. For more on this new craze, see the websites below. *So sell off your precision hand tools & invest in good construction grade equipment.
*

https://www.incollect.com/listings/furniture/seating/chris-rucker-chris-rucker-high-club-chair-usa-2016-159578

http://www.ruckercorp.com/furniture.html


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not going to happen for me .


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

So basically it's Walmart Chinese furniture without the veneer.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Being used as floors also. Flooded with floor finish/epoxy to get smooth surface.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

All those guys in the trailer park are finally being recognized for their taste and ingenuity, bout damn time. lol


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

although it's used extensively in the construction industry, I still can't think of a good use for it in my wood shop


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wouldn't even have that nasty looking mess in my shop for shop furniture. That mess is a pathetic excuse for furniture. If I took something home like that to my wife she would toss me back out the door on my head. No way would I show that mess to any of our clients either nor would I build a piece of it for anyone

haha good one jwmalone. Thanks for the humor today. .

That dude will probably get raved reviews for it in NYC. Here in these mountains he would get asked why did you mess up all that good construction grade stuff, have you lost your mind?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe Donald Trump will buy it to use in his high Class Hotels and call it Art.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Saw those and immediately thought, "A new use for scrap construction materials!" I actually thought someone was dumpster diving construction dumpsters for furniture project fodder.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

My dog house looks better then that crap, and I bet they put a nice price tag on it to boot!!!!
That is why it is called under layment to get covered with a final FINISHED product.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

All cnc cut too ..

M


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

You know, ive used plenty of that stuff over the years. I'm sure they smoothed it out with something but can you imagine getting frisky with you're girl on that stuff, lol


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Hideous. But, the hipsters will probably eat it up….

Back when I was in Desert Storm, we had a guy in my squadron that packed some carpentry tools along, and he made furniture out of this stuff and broken down pallets. In a practical-sense, it worked great.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

01ntrain,
First and foremost, thank you for your service, much appreciated.
That guy was ahead of his time, should have saved his work for the USA where some rich smuck would pay top dollar for it. 
Live and learn.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like something you'd see in a Willamette Valley Pot dispensary. That's a new term for those old, Head Shops, back in the 60's and 70's. I got to tell you that looks like real cheap S#$t.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Cheap. ill beat ya its any thing but cheap, dollar wise anyway. I know what you mean BurlyBob. I'm still laughing at this stuff. And speaking of pot, I have never smoked it but if I ever do I will not buy what that guy is smoking. Ill go to Willie Nelsons dealer at least that stuff inspires worth while contributions to prosperity.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> So basically it s Walmart Chinese furniture without the veneer.
> 
> - HokieKen


ROFLMAO


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I was going to say Ikea without the melamine.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hey whats all the bad vibes guys, its OSB
Oriented Strand Board
Get the right grade and you can build house framing with it!

I hauled some out of the dump bin and made a tool box for my Ute! mainly as I had never worked with it before.

I was curious as to its durability










Made a lid










Its been in the back of my ute for 12 Months now









Still going strong and was a hit with kids when I left it in the front yard on Haloween!!

Not sure I could cop furniture in my house with it though.


----------



## nightguy (Aug 2, 2016)

It just never stops amazing me here, I stay on this forum to help who I can, the rest I refer to Anne Sullivan, God rest her sole!!!!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Some fads I don't need to be part of


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> It just never stops amazing me here, I stay on this forum to help who I can, the rest I refer to Anne Sullivan, God rest her sole!!!!
> 
> - nightguy


Did she do a lot of walking? All the pictures I see are of them sitting down. Probably since they were both blind and all.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a fan, it looks a prototype someone would make designing a piece of real furniture.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> So basically it s Walmart Chinese furniture without the veneer.
> 
> - HokieKen


On the other hand, I wonder if OSB veneer is available. This would be great for those of us that want to be a part of this movement that, according to the web site, is "Challenging everyday transient objects", but still enjoy working with real wood.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OSB veneer…. come on …now you are being sillier than me, What will it be next a gold leaf version will be produced!!

Come to think of it I still have some left over, so maybe I could whip up a project with it and crack the Daily Top 3…. or possibly even get my head cracked by you guys for doing it!

As Monte suggested just a passing fad.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like one guy, not sure that is a fad or a wave.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

OSB for furniture? I don't see that working out very well. Ask anyone that has ever cut a 6"x96" rip off of a sheet of OSB. Then cut a 6"x96" rip from a sheet of plywood. Lay one on top of the other. The difference will be clear.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I think I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

> So basically it s Walmart Chinese furniture without the veneer.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...


Yea, ive been wanting to put some veneer over some curly maple, couldn't think of what would be best until you mentioned the osb veneer.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm going to buy some stock in *Splinter Be Gone* cause there will be splinters. lol


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

> I m going to buy some stock in *Splinter Be Gone* cause there will be splinters. lol
> 
> - htl


yea, because some one is going to get frisky on the kitchen table lmao


----------



## FLFIRELT (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

> - FLFIRELT


I would have just hit the like button but there aint one, so I like


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Next they will start churning out OSB keepsake boxes, I see someone doing it.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Of course, after awhile they wont use real OSB anymore, and I will have to learn how to do a faux OSB finish.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

> So basically it s Walmart Chinese furniture without the veneer.
> 
> - HokieKen


You sir, have the comment of the day


----------



## Jeff2016 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yuck! If that is the "wave of the future", I need to find a new hobby! Only because it is cheap sheeting, I am installing it on the walls of my shop as we speak, but dang….

Maybe I should sell my scraps to the highest bidder on Ebay!


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

jeff you just might find a fool to buy it.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OMG this thread is still going!!

OSB Keepsake boxes….its got me thinking…scary

so

Hey everybody knows Anna White, she built a house out of OSB.
and
Did you check out my almost OSB Organic bar Stool !

Lets kick it up a bit and post some of the frisky tablle top action!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet money if someone post a OSB keepsake box it is in TOP 3


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

No self respecting woodworker in their right mind would use that stuff for any quality work or furniture. It has its place in construction but not in fine woodwork… It is but-ass ugly.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

OSB is almost as pretty as reclaimed pallets or beatle kill pine!

M


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with what Fridge said a while back. Has me totally laughing!!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I do my best bob and enjoy the fruits of my labor


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Nothing ugly with beatle kill pine or recycled pallets just ask Monte he can produce some fantastic projects.

Here is a few of my my recycle pallet bits at work


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

WOW, I didn't think think this forum would become such good fodder for comedy as it has. Threw up in his mouth, chinese furniture with out the veneer, ..... this stuff is great, I'm laughing every time I get an email notice of a post.

Thanks guys for the laughs.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my ooinion, it is just another fad for those that fall for that kind of stuff.
The traditional styles will never be replaced.


----------



## dmo0430 (Aug 28, 2015)

I think it's a sad choice but one that some make due to costs of real hardwood. I bet cardboard is next.


----------



## ChicksWithTools (Sep 17, 2016)

Bwaaaaa!



> All those guys in the trailer park are finally being recognized for their taste and ingenuity, bout damn time. lol
> 
> - jwmalone


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I think it s a sad choice but one that some make due to costs of real hardwood. I bet cardboard is next.
> 
> - dmo0430


What do you mean, next? Cardboard furniture has been around for a long time.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

> I think it s a sad choice but one that some make due to costs of real hardwood. I bet cardboard is next.
> 
> - dmo0430
> 
> ...


Yea, ive seen several homeless guys in New Orleans with very nice card board bungalows. Hell they fight over them


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Nothing like a bit of frovolity and friendly digs at each others opinions to fire up some usually busy LJs.
I too was surprised it was still going, mind you you chose a reasonable sensitive subject OSB.
A bit similar to posting a "New Wave" of furnuture made from particle board!

As for cardboard 
I have seen temporary housing for refugees made from cardboard.

MDF is a step above it an then there is the Nuwood decking a plastic imitation but as the situation arises each to their own.

I am still waiting for table top action hint hint !


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

There was a you-tube video of a house built from LEGO blocks. I don't recall if there was LEGO furniture in it.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Back in my College daze, I took a design class. We had an assignment where we had to construct a park shelter out of plywood. This could be a similar assignment. I heard of a sculpture class where the materials had to be from Home Depot. 
This "Furniture" would look much better out of decent plywood, Baltic Birch or a veneer…


----------



## dmo0430 (Aug 28, 2015)

> I think it s a sad choice but one that some make due to costs of real hardwood. I bet cardboard is next.
> 
> - dmo0430
> 
> ...


True lol


----------

